# 1/16 Aluminium F4U Corsair



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2009)

Came across this article...simply amazing, and in aluminium no less!  



> *All Aluminum Corsair Model by Dr. Young C. Park*
> 
> Hold on to your hats, you're not going to believe this project! Dr. Young Park, a dentist in Honolulu, HI has this thing about aluminum. He has always enjoyed working with the material since making things from the scraps that were readily available from leftover aircraft after WWII. He started out to model just the vertical stabilizer of a Corsair to use on a trophy. He then made a tail section to mount it on. It looked incomplete without horizontal stabilizers, so he made those too. From there it was just one part after another working forward from the tail until he had modeled the entire aircraft. Of course he had high speed dental tools at his disposal for some of the work, but most was done with simple hand tools.
> 
> ...



Photo captions:
1) _This 1:16 scale model is all aluminum and complete to the smallest detail. Formerly classified military manuals from WWII provided all the detail Dr. Park needed to construct each part._
2) _Some of the control mechanisms in the cockpit can be seen here. Notice also the rivet detail._
3) _Inside the wing, the machine gun mechanism is typical of Dr. Park's attention to detail._


----------



## Crunch (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy bejeebus!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen this before....This Guy does amazing work!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

Same here Wayne, truely a work of art...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2009)

My first expletive on seeing the first pic is unprintable! Amazing, fantastic work, I'd love to see it 'in the flesh'.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen it before but that doesn't mean it isn't as unbelievable the second time around!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

With Gnomey here.


----------



## Bustedwing (Mar 23, 2009)

He did a Mustang too if I remember right. The problem with stuff like this is it just makes me think:
1) I need to work more to make more money so I have more free time. or
2) Glue my hands together with crazy glue and give up modelling !

Very impressive none the less, I am in awe !


----------



## Sweb (Mar 23, 2009)

Very exacting work for sure. As much as I'm impressed by this kind of dedication to detail I'm just as easily impressed by straight-forward plastic modeling. I read the article associated with this aluminum Corsair and I've also read a lot about the plane itself. I do know that Vought and the Navy jointly developed a spot-welding method and applied it to the Corsair along with flush riveting. Does anyone know where the spot-welding was used? Common sense tells me everywhere there wasn't a need to disassemble components or gain access. I assume it was used on certain internal structures and such but I've yet to read if it was externally applied to certain skins and therefore visible. Just curious.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2009)

I posted a bunch of pictures for this plane and his P51 a couple of years ago.

Seeing them in person is a humbling experience. As I said before, there are craftsman and then there are artisans. This guy is an artist.


----------

